# Smart TV - Sony or Samsung?



## melicious.wat (Apr 14, 2015)

I have 2 special offers from Netvigator hotline.

1. Sony KDL-40W700C, 40 inches, built-in wifi, no 4K, no 3D, HKD $4980
2. Samsung UA48HU6000JXZK, 48 inches, built-in wifi, 4K but no 3D, HKD $7080

Which one is a better bargain?

Cheers, 
Mel


----------



## tomnelvot (Apr 21, 2015)

I'd go for Samsung. The price's really attractive for a 4K TV. Btw do you need to sign a big contract for these special offers?


----------



## miranlegg (Apr 21, 2015)

The Samsung's quite reasonably priced. I'm using their Internet service. Can I get the offer too?


----------



## melicious.wat (Apr 14, 2015)

Hi miranlegg. I have a pm to you. check it out.


----------



## dkmtang (May 30, 2015)

Definitely Samsung TV. Priced better and more reliable!


----------

